# casting poppers



## hooked (Oct 3, 2003)

hi I just bough a rebel plastic popper for stripers and I was wondering how to cast it out far. Ive used it once and i cant get it out very far. please help me

Also, how do you cast a bobber rig thanks


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "hooked",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

hooked,
The Rebel popper of which you speak is not really made for distance casting or casting into the surf. It is just way too light for that. Putting any type of weight on the line such as an in-line trolling sinker would defeat the purpose of using that type of plug. Your best bet would be to retire this plug to your inshore box and save it for light tackle (about 12 pound test) and buy something like the Gibbs Pencil Popper for surf use. The Striper Swiper is also a good product. These particular plugs weigh 2-3 ounces and are enough to get you out a good ways.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Another perspective*

I have used lite,inshore poppers b4,but it was while fishing the swift currents in the Lynnhaven Inlet and on the jettys @ Willoby Spit.

I just cast as far as the wind or conditions will let me and let the current take the lure out.

Mind you,the conditions have to be ideal.The current must be moving ,and the wind is NOT blowing no more than 5-10MPH.

Just keep your bail or switch to free spool your line out and when the current or wind has taken your lure out,start fishin.

With the time it takes for the lure to have to been assisted out,I would fish the popper really slow.Twich,stop,twich....ect.


Not to disrespect the distant casting board,but sometimes the fish are right under your feet,especially fishing with lite tackle.

My .02 cents


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

*I agree with Plankcaster*

Some other topwater plugs to look into for distance:

Gibb's Polaris Popper (wood, similar to Atomizer)
Atom Atomizer (hard plastic, similar to Polaris)
Robert's Ranger

and if you don't mind paying a little more...

Yo-Zuri Surface Cruiser
Hab's Popper and Needlefish


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Nsearch4Drum has a very good point. You dont always have to cast 600 feet to catch fish. Many times they will be right in the wave wash, especially species like pompano and spot. However, that particular popper just isn't heavy enough to cast into a headwind. I would probably reserve that one for Lynhaven or Rudee. The distance is nice though when those gulls are diving and the fish are breaking a hundred and fifty hards out 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Does anyone have links or pictures of what these poppers look like? I am also interested in finding a popper that weighs a little more so I can get some distance in my cast. Normally what length poppers should be used for stripers?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Cabela's Catalog carries Atom's and Yo-zuri plugs. 

www.cabelas.com


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

hooked said:


> *hi I just bough a rebel plastic popper for stripers and I was wondering how to cast it out far. Ive used it once and i cant get it out very far. please help me
> 
> Also, how do you cast a bobber rig thanks *


Trade in the popper for the Rebel Windcheater minnows.  I use the larger ones (1-7/8 oz) for night fishing for stripers. I use a spinner with braided line (Stealth 30 lb test) and it cast forever!

Reel in V-E-R-Y S-L-O-W-L-Y for night time stripers.


----------

